# مكتبة شاملة عن جهاز تخطيط القلب Ecg



## مهندسه طبيه (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم​بما ان هذا الموضوع هو من اكثر المواضيع تكرارا بالمنتدى لذلك احببت ان اقوم بجمع هذه المواضيع في موضوع واحد لسهوله الوصول الى المعلومة والفضل طبعا يرجع الى الاعضاء الذين قامو بوضع هذه المشاركات 

*كتيب صيانة جهاز تخطيط القلب *
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102022.html*

جهاز تخطيط القلب 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101359.html


شرح تفصيلي لل ecg
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t18052.html


جهاز تخطيط القلب ECG
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89543.html



bluetooth ECG 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96069.html




ECG & Patient Monitor
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t27000.html



*ECG Machine*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t49428.html


مشروع Bluetooth Ecg
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37451.html



ECG 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t41526.html



ECG

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86581.html



شرح اشاراتECG 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89178.html



حلقه بحث عن جهاز تخطيط القلب باللغه العربيه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81362.html



نبذه بسيطة عن تخطيط القلب 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t32671.html



*ُ**ECG slides**جهاز رسم القلب الرابط شغال*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t23440.html



معنى اشارات جهاز ECG
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t18357.html



*ECG simulator*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48482.html



كتاب 150 مشكلة في ECG 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t59552.html




*Ecg Monitor* الروابط التالية لبحوث جيدة وفعالة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48262.html


----------



## tdm (8 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيكي العافيه يا مهندسه ع الموضوع


----------



## belal-alsharaa (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيكي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## xdevilx_77 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ayham87 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكي 
فعلا في وقتها


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر وبالفعل انتي عضوة متميزة


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للجميع والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## AbuShrouk (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء:77:


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا مهندسة تسلمين


----------



## أبو عبد الله كرم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جهد جبار جزاك الله خيراً أخونا


----------



## Eng..Rafat (19 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد شغل كتيررررررر مميز جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ويعطيكي الف عافية يا بشمهندسة


----------



## usa101 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووور


----------



## بومظاهر (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ألأف شكرااا يا مهندسنه


----------



## mohabd28eg (22 ديسمبر 2009)

متشكر كتير علي مجهودات حضرتك 

واتمني لك المزيد فانتم اهل ذلك

ممكن حضرتك لو في استطاعتك ان تذودني

بكتالوج الصيانة الخاص بجهاز رسم القلب ماركة شيلر Schiller

وشكرا


----------



## alzhrawy (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبد المجيد المطيري (22 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فيزيائيه^^كويتيه (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الروابط
بصراحه فادتني حيل بموضوع البحث الي اقوم فيه حاليا


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (26 فبراير 2011)

تسلمى على الموضوع المفيد..


----------



## جنان الرحمن (8 مارس 2011)

ابحث عن جواب السؤال
ما اهمية فحص السحج(التآكل) و متى يستعمل؟


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس250 (26 أبريل 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم بارك الله فى حضرتك وجعل ذلك المجهود فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## م.عز (7 يونيو 2011)

مشكـورة الأخـت : مهنـدسة طبيـه 
على تجميـع كل ما يخص جهـاز تخطيط القلـب الكهربي في موضـوع واحـد

تحياتـي ودمتـم في أمـان الله


----------



## eng_walidh (13 يونيو 2011)

الله ينور عليك يا اخى


----------



## منو سلمان (9 سبتمبر 2011)

لكم الشكر الجزيل على مجهودكم
دمتم زخرا لنا


----------



## mohammed.madani (17 سبتمبر 2011)

بوركت على الجهد المبذول


----------



## yaseen.khbory (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جميل بس كل جهاز تخطيط له مخططات مختلفة


----------



## abolion (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورة علي هذه المعلومات المفيدة لكل المهندسين:77::77::77:


----------



## bkr_saleh (25 يناير 2012)

Спасибо!!


----------



## hisham badawi (30 يناير 2012)

:31:ماهي كمية التيار الذي يتحملها الدماغ البشري


----------



## أبوالزبير (1 فبراير 2012)

الله يبارك سعيك


----------



## rkowwe (19 فبراير 2012)

يعطيكي العافيه يا مهندسه


----------



## محمد السيد رمضان (30 مارس 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## shdadi (17 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## ECG EKG (23 أغسطس 2013)

thank you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much


----------



## ايلاف علاء (17 أبريل 2015)

عاشت ايدج


----------

